# 2 litre, 1.5 litre, 1 litre glass Mexican clear coke bottle set



## eBagger (Oct 19, 2012)

My nana has a coca cola collection, and I'm sure I'll be posting more in the future to get opinions. 

 A coworker of mine collects the 2-litre glass soda bottles and he is interested in the one shown, as he has quite a collection and he said he needs to expand to bottles from other countries. 

















 He offered $30 for the 2-liter, but my nana did not want to break up the set. As it was bought as a set. He then stated that he would pay $30 for the set as the 2 other bottles (1.5 litre and 1 litre) have little to no value. 

 Do any of you know how much these bottles are worth and if it would be wise to sell the set for $30 or to keep it as a set in which it could be worth more?

 Thank you


----------



## Ratzilla (Oct 19, 2012)

Don't know the value, but I don't think they're Mexican, I'm pretty sure Marque Deposee isn't Spanish, sounds more French - Canadian, perhaps?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 19, 2012)

Canadian is my guess.. Quebec, to be more specific.. are these bottles getting scarce already??


----------



## bne74honda (Oct 22, 2012)

Definitely Canadian but produced outside Quebec or at least for distribution outside Quebec as English is indicated first. In Quebec they're anal - French first. As to value....right now they can be returned for 10 or 25 cents. Collectible? If so, I'm sitting on a gold mine of well over 500 bottles in some bush an hour away.


----------



## Bixel (Oct 23, 2012)

If you are being offered $30 for the set, I would take that all day. Not worth anywhere near that if you ask me, I see all the time for cheap/free and always leave them. The 2 litre is the toughest I would say.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bne74honda
> 
> Definitely Canadian but produced outside Quebec or at least for distribution outside Quebec as English is indicated first. In Quebec they're anal - French first. As to value....right now they can be returned for 10 or 25 cents. Collectible? If so, I'm sitting on a gold mine of well over 500 bottles in some bush an hour away.


 

 Ditto what this guy says. I'll be Frank they are junk Id line them up and un load my python on them [8D]

 Oh welcome to the forum


----------



## bne74honda (Oct 23, 2012)

Rick,

 hearing you say "Id line them up and unload my python on them" seems reminiscent of stories I've been told of kids using pole-sitting insulators for target practice.....who knows, somewhere down the road these could be the next great collectible....just a thought.

 Then again, maybe one day all those *@!*&$@ ketchup bottles could bring a buck....and someone did buy 'pet rocks' at one time...


----------

